# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Hurricane Matthew

## andynap

It looks like it will make an easterly turn after the Carolinas and miss the East Coast as of now anyway. Best to Florida and the Carolinas.

----------


## cec1

Thanks, Andy . . . from Florida!  There, however, seems to be growing talk of the storm turning South after a turn at the Carolinas . . . with more wind & rain as a "tropical storm."  Fortunately, our area absorbs rain easily (sandy soil, I believe).

----------


## GMP62

Stay safe everyone.

----------


## JEK

Crazy track

----------


## stbartshopper

Could be one of the worst!

----------


## andynap

> Thanks, Andy . . . from Florida!  There, however, seems to be growing talk of the storm turning South after a turn at the Carolinas . . . with more wind & rain as a "t tropical storm."  Fortunately, our area absorbs rain easily (sandy soil, I believe).



I have friends with a home on the beach in St. Augustine. It looks like a direct hit. They went inland after putting up the storm shutters. Good luck to them.

----------


## PIRATE40

Here in Sarasota, we got very little impact....highest gust was 35. .21 inches of rain, luckily a non event so far. I am now more worried about the southward turn and coming back to nail us with heavy rain. When Hermine came through, we got 14 inches of rain. At one point it came down at 26.4" an hour for about 10 minutes..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## elgreaux

yes and we hope it doesn't head far enough south to get to the islands... that would be quite an unusual path...

----------


## tim

Hurricanes occasionally take bizarre paths as did Hurricane Lenny in 1999.  St. Barth remembers it well -

----------

